# Easylifter Hydraulic Bike Rack



## 92126 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We're looking to buy a motorbike rack for our Hymer B-Star-Line 680 and have been considering the Easylifter Hydraulic Bike Rack.

Does anyone have any experience of this or any other motorcycle rack?

All replies wil be much appreciated

Regards

David & Angie Steel


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

*Easylifter*

I have purchased an easylifter to enable me to carry my powerchair, on the back of my MH. I found that there were some design faults in the platform due to not keeping the load secure, and also that the platform relies on the height of the towbar on the vehicle. Therefore look at how this problem is addressed, and ask Easylifter to alter or amend the design accordingly, I found them to be most helpful, and in time they will get it right.


----------



## 92126 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Easylifetr*

Thanks for that Dave, will bear this in mind when talking to them.
Regards
David & Angie


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

*Easylifter*

I have purchased an Easylifter to carry a Piaggio Liberty scooter on the back of our Hymer 564L and am delighted with the design, quality and convenience of the lift. We first saw it at the Stratford show and had an excellent demonstration by Tony the designer. We ordered it there and then and picked it up from his works in Loughborough. A superb bit of kit, which has attracted enormous interest wherever we have gone. Loading is effortless and the engineering tolerances are so accurate that mounting the lift is simple and quick. We have been so impressed that we have bought the load platform to carry an outboard and inflatable and have even moved a washing machine to the local dump. Nice to be able to buy a well designed and beautifully engineered product that is made in the UK. :lol:


----------



## 92126 (May 1, 2005)

*Easylifter*

Hi Patr,

Great...thanks for your response.....it's good to have positive user feedback....makes you feel more comfortable before ordering it!
Thanks again
David & Angie


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Non Hydraulic Easylifter*

Hi,

I bought the non hydraulic Easylift ramp at the York Show. I find it to be an excellent piece of kit and the ramp makes it very easy to push my scooter off and on.

Happy Camping.

Stewart


----------



## 92126 (May 1, 2005)

*Easylifter*

Hi Stewart,

Many thanks for your reply. It's great to get feeback from other users before buying.

Happy travelling

David & Angie


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Would any of you guys & gals have a web address for this bit of kit??

Thanks in advance.

Don.


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

*easylifter*

Hi Don
The website is www.easylifter.co.uk where you will find all the details.
Regards
Pat and Sue R


----------

